# The Piggies



## Celestial Wind (Jul 28, 2007)

Ok so this morning the piggies are doing good and oinking around I have allready found homes for all of them (mostly my friends) and I am going to keep one of them (i have allways wanted a pig) 

Welp on with the picks.







These are the two boys that are red in color they look like the one in Dr. Dolittle they are going to my Best Friend and her Boy Friend they will be housed separatly cause I saw them scrapping this morning. I know the cage is not the proper kind but they are in there till this afternoon until they go to there new home








Momma and babies

Momma is going to a girlfriend of mine along with the babies then we are going to find them homes when they are weened in two weeks.






This is the guy I am keeping he is the daddy of the babies and very sweet when I went in the room this morning he started to oink at me i have to think of a name for him 



Hope you all enjoied


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 28, 2007)

I need better pictures of the babies. please.....I love them.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 28, 2007)

ooooooooooooo how cute


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 28, 2007)

PIGGIES!!!!! I can't wait till I have a house and room for pigs.


----------

